# Egr



## Dburr522 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where is the EGR valve located on a 05 GTO?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dburr522 said:


> Where is the EGR valve located on a 05 GTO?


Seriously?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is no EGR Valve on the GTO


----------



## Dburr522 (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably the reason I cant find it then. We carried it to Autozone (mistake # 1) and they hooked it up to their diagnostic machine and it gave an EGR error, thats why I was asking.
Thanks.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What code did it show? Some scanners will show an EGR problem simply because it can't find an EGR circuit. The function that was once done by the EGR system or at least a similar function is taken care of by the computer.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

We need the exact code. Without the exact code your just getting nowhere. The whole purpose of the EGR system was to reduce NOx emissions. The cam in our cars have almost no overlap which is what allows a majority of the exhaust in combustion to lower in temperature, therefore reducing the NOx emissions. This is the biggest reason why LSX motors do not gain as much power as other cars with a header and exhaust modification, but they gain a ton with a supercharger.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember a discussion about that on LS1GTO.com a couple of years ago. It seems that a dealer told a guy that his EGR valve on his GTO was very dirty and they wanted to charge him $200 to clean it. Good thing he declined and did the research and found out that they were full of crap.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It's unbelievable how stupid the dealers are man. It amazes me at some of the stuff they tell you. Not to mention the prices they give.


----------

